#ubuntu-sugarteam 2012-01-21
<kieppie> hi guys. I've just reinstalled a fresh skinny Ubuntu Oneiric on a netbook from a mini.iso & want to install ubuntu-sugar-remix, but I'm getting dependency errors. How can I install this?
<kieppie> http://pastebin.com/0HTtwQY3
